# Orange County Deputy Killed



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

*Orange County Deptuy Killed* Deputy Mike Callan was killed this week. Mike a 26 year old deputy was assinged to the motors unit. While working radar he stepped into the roadawy and tried to stop a speeding car. The car was driven by a 19 year old imigrant with a suspended DL. An off duty Chicago police stopped two of the muts that tried to get out of the car after in crashed. Mike's dad is also a Deputy Sheriff. The funeral is Monday morning. Mike had a wife, no children. Keep Mike's family in your prayers and thoughts


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Florida Sheriff's Office to Review Policy after Deputy Killed

*Story by wftv.com*

The Orange County Sheriff's Office said it's going to review how it handles speeders because of the death of a deputy. Deputy Michael Callin died Wednesday after he was hit by a driver he tried to pull over Tuesday afternoon. 
_CHARGING AFFIDAVIT: _Fatal Hit And Run _(PDF file) _
New details show the 19-year-old driver may have intentionally hit Callin. The passengers who were in the car with 19-year-old Allan Barahona said he had time to stop before striking the deputy. 
Traffic officers often step in front of cars they've clocked at speeds over the limit to get them to stop. Different departments have different policies and procedures, but no department is going to ask an officer on foot to risk his life by stepping in front of a speeding car. 
It's a judgment call and a seasoned traffic enforcement sergeant with Orlando police department said several factors are considered. 
"Location, speed, number of officers you have, weather, time of day, whether you're visible," said Sgt. Armando Socarras. 








Specifics about the sheriff's speed enforcement operation Tuesday at I-4 and Kirkman Road were not yet being released, but Sheriff Kevin Beary said he knows that there's a growing problem with near misses in Central Florida. 
"They're having to jump out of the way. Nobody wants to stop. They'll ride over the curb. They'll do everything they can," Beary said. 
Orlando police said close calls were happening more often for a number of reasons. 
"There are a lot of drivers on cell phones not paying attention, radios, all kinds of distractions," Socarras said. 
Police said, according to one of 19-year-old Allan Barahona's passengers, Barahona was speeding and cutting off other drivers and, when he saw the deputy step onto the road, he sped up. The deputy stepped in front of him and Barahona swerved to avoid hitting the deputy. Then the deputy stepped in front of the speeding car again and Barahona could have avoided the deputy, but drove right for him as if Barahona had meant to hit him. 
"We always review a lot of things, but when we start having to review the fact that we're proactively protecting the public on the speeding and the road rage and what have you and we can't do our job, then we've got a problem with a very lawless society," Beary said. 
Barahona is on suicide watch at the jail. A jail spokesperson said he might have tried to kill himself Wednesday night, but was not injured from his attempt. Police plan to charge him with murder. 
Funeral arrangements were announced Thursday for Deputy Callin. The service will be held Monday at 10:00am at the First Baptist Church of Orlando. Law enforcement officers from across the state are expected to attend. 
Previous Stories: 

August 3, 2006: Deputy Dies After Being Hit By Teen Driver 
August 3, 2006: Teen Driver Accused Of Hitting Deputy On Suicide Watch 
August 2, 2006: Part Of Deputy's Leg Amputated After Hit And Run 
Copyright 2006 by wftv.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

Funeral Planned For Fallen Florida Deputy

*Story by wesh.com*

Funeral services have been planned for an Orange County sheriff's deputy who was fatally injured in a crash on Interstate 4 on Tuesday. 
Deputy Michael Callin was removed from life support on Wednesday night, WESH 2 News reported. 
Callin suffered serious brain injuries and had a leg amputated following the crash, officials said. 
His funeral will be held on Monday at 10 a.m. at the First Baptist Church of Orlando. 
Allan Barahona, the man accused of running him over, is on suicide watch at the Orange County Jail after trying to take his own life in his cell on Wednesday night. Jail officials said he was not injured, but he could face new charges because of Callin's death. 
According to the charging affidavit, Barahona's two passengers told investigators that they think he had time to stop and that he hit the deputy intentionally. 
A blood drive was organized on Thursday to honor Callin. More than 300 pints of blood were collected at the sheriff's department, City Hall and Orlando Regional Medical Center. 
The blood bank will also collect more blood on Friday at the sheriff's department from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m. and at the Courthouse from 9 a.m. to 3 p.m. 
Sgt. Andrea Eichhorn of the Casselberry Police Department said she decided to give blood after hearing about Callin's death. 
"What a waste of an officer's life to have this happen and such circumstances that didn't really need to happen," she said. 
Sgt. Jennifer Fulford of the Orange County Sheriff's Office said she also knows what it's like to fight for life. In 2004, she was shot seven times during a home invasion. 
"It seems like more and more, we're actually getting hurt and having people do stuff to us that we never imagined," she said. 
_To comment on this story, send an e-mail to Amanda Ober _. 
Previous Stories: 

August 3, 2006: Deputy Struck By Hit-And-Run Driver On I-4 Dies 
August 1, 2006: Police Still Searching For Driver Who Hit Deputy 
Copyright 2006 by WESH.COM. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

